# HELP



## PATCHIE33 (Feb 9, 2008)

HELP I DONT SEAM TO BE ABLE TO FINE ANYONE WHO INSURES A SKYLINE R33 2LITER NON TURBO 4 DOOR IMPORT FROM JAPAN PLEASE SOME ONE MUST HAVE ONE THEY KEEP TELLING ME THEY DONT MAKE THEM IVE JUST BROUGHT IT AND NEED HELP SO I CAN DRIVE IT THANKS


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

A few of my recent customers have used Adrian Flux and had a decent service and price. I don't know the number but a quick search will do it  
Dave.


----------



## Redlineash (Jul 16, 2007)

*Greenlight*

Might also be worth trying Greenlight insurance - they have a thread in this insurance section somewhere. Seem like fairly knowledgeable guys - they insure my R34 GTT no problems.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

" A-PLAN " all the way.......


----------



## PATCHIE33 (Feb 9, 2008)

*thanks guys*

the old owner told me a-plan and with there price is a-plan for me lol


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hope you got it sorted. The specialist vehicles department of A-Plan seem to be very good. They even wanted to know exactly how much my car had been lowered by, LOL


----------

